# علم ديناميكية الهواء Aerodynamics



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
هذا الموضوع وجدته عن ديناميكية الهواء وهو باللغة العربية 
وقد درست بعض المواد في مرحلة البكلوريوس 
والماجستير في هذا العلم .​ 
أحببت نقله هنا للفائدة 
والله الموفق .​ 


أثر: ‏»‏ aerodynamics ‏»‏ angle_of_attack ‏»‏ trailing_edge ‏»‏ wing 



جدول المحتويات

علم دايناميكية الهواء
الديناميكه الهوائية
نبذة تاريخة
علم الديناميكا الهوائية

قواعد الديناميكا الهوائية
الرفع
زاوية الهبوب
الرفع العالي
حركه الهواء
الجناح
الاختلاف بالضغط
السَّحب
السحب الاحتكاكي
السحب الشكلي
السحب المحرِّض


الموجات الصدمية والفرقعات الصوتية
الموجات الصدمية
الفرقعة الصوتية

مواضيع ذات صلة
*علم دايناميكية الهواء*

ان علم دايناميكية الهواء ( Aerodynamics) علم واسع , والديناميكيه الهوائيه فرع يعنى بدراسه حركه الهواء وخصوصا عندما تكون ملامسة لجسم متحرك.والديناميكيه الهوائيه وثيقه الصله بالديناميكيه السائله والغازيه وهناك نظريات مشتركه بينهم حيث ان الديناميكيه الهوائيه تختلف عن الغازيه وقد تتقاطع معها في عدة جوانب. وجوهر الاختلاف ان الهواء في حركه دائمه وتدفق دائم يختلف عن الغازات التي يدخل في حركتها عوامل.


*الديناميكه الهوائية*

الديناميكا الهوائية تُعنَى بدراسة القُوى المؤثرة على جسم ما أثناء حركته في الهواء أو أي نوع آخر من الغازات. وتؤثر قُوى الديناميكا الهوائية على الطائرات وأية أجسام أُخرى متحركة في الهواء. ويدرس العلماء والمهندسون قُوى الديناميكا الهوائية، ويهتمون بها لأنها هي القُوى التي تؤثر في حركة الأجسام. 
وقد درس الأَخَوان رايت الديناميكا الهوائية قبل أن ينجحا في صنع أول طائرة تتمكن فعليًا من الطيران. وفي الوقت الراهن، يستخدم صنّاع الطائرات أساسيات الديناميكا الهوائية في تصميم جميع أنواع الطائرات. وتنطبق أساسيات الديناميكا الهوائية نفسها أيضًا على انسياب الهواء أثناء مروره حول المباني والجسور. ونتيجة لذلك، فعلى المهندسين المعماريين استخدام مبادئ الديناميكا الهوائية للتأكد من صمود ناطحات السحاب ومقاومتها لقوة الرياح. ومن هذا المنطلق، فإن الديناميكا الهوائية تساعد مصمِّمي السيارات في تحسين أدائها. 
يستخدم المهندسون أيضًا أساسيات علم الديناميكا الهوائية في تصميم المضخات والمُكرْبنات والتوربينات (العَنَفات) الغازية. ويعد علم الديناميكا الهوائية جزءًا من فرع الهندسة المعروف باسم ديناميكا الموائع. 
هناك بعض أنواع الطيران التي لايدخل فيها علم الديناميكا الهوائية. ومن أمثلة ذلك حركة سفن الفضاء السابحة في الفضاء الخارجي التي لاتتحكم فيها أساسيات علم الديناميكا الهوائية، ويرجع ذلك لعدم وجود هواء يولد قُوى الديناميكا الهوائية. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فإن سفن الفضاء تخضع لعلم الديناميكا الهوائية أثناء طيرانها خلال الغلاف الأرضي أو أثناء مرورها في مجالات بعض الكواكب الأخرى. 

*نبذة تاريخة*

رواد علم الديناميكا الهوائية. يأتي في أول هذه القائمة الفنان والعالم الإيطالي ليوناردو دافينشي، ويعد أول إنسان درس حركة تحليق الطيور بأسلوب علمي. وقد رسم دافينشي في الثمانينيات من القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي رسومًا توضيحية تبين حركة الطيور أثناء طيرانها ورسومًا تخطيطية لآلات يمكنها الطيران.
وفي أواخر القرن السابع عشر الميلادي، قام العالم الإنجليزي السير إسحق نيوتن بوضع القانون الرابع من النظرية الأساسية لمقاومة الهواء. وقد شرح نيوتن في هذا القانون ماتفعله القُوى المؤثرة بين الجسم ووسط مائع مثل الهواء. ولاحظ عدم وجود أي فرق بين تحرك الجسم خلال الوسط المائع وحركة الوسط المائع حول الجسم .
ولم يبدأ الناس في استخدام قواعد الديناميكا الهوائية والاستفادة منها إلا في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي؛ وذلك عند محاولة الإنسان الطيران مستخدمًا طائرة أثقل من الهواء. وفي عام 1853م، تمكن السير جورج كايلي في إنجلترا من بناء أول طائرة شراعية، وقد حملت هذه الطائرة سائق عربة السير كايلي الذي ركبها مضطرًا ليعبر واديًا صغيرًا. وقد أصبح أوتو ليلينتال، وهو مهندس ألماني، أول من قاد طائرة شراعية بالفعل، وكان ذلك عام 1891م. وفي عام 1891م أيضًا نشر العالم الأمريكي صمويل لانجلي أول ورقة بحث علمي عن علم الديناميكا الهوائية بعنوان تجارب في الديناميكا الهوائية. وقد بنى نموذج طائرة تُدفع بالبخار، نجحت في الطيران فعلاً، ولكن عند تطبيق قواعد النموذج الصغير نفسها على طائرة بمقياس كبير تعمل بقوة النفط تحطمت. وكانت محاولات لانجلي قبل فترة قليلة من نجاح الأخوين رايت في الطيران مستخدمين نموذجًا للطائرة المروحية عام 1903م. وقد استخدم الأخوان رايت معدات مثل الأنفاق الهوائية ونظم موازين مختلفة لتقدير قوتي الرفع و السحب.
انظر: الأخوان رايت. وفي بداية القرن العشرين، طور المهندس الألماني لودفيج براندتل نظرية الطبقة المتاخمة للسحب، كما أسهم في فهمنا لقوة الرفع. 

*علم الديناميكا الهوائية*

علم الديناميكا الهوائية حاليًا. أظهر استخدام الطائرات في الحرب العالمية الأولى في الفترة من 1914م - 1918م، وكذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية في الفترة من 1939م - 1945م الحاجة إلى أبحاث متقدمة وعديدة في مجال علم الديناميكا الهوائية. وبعد تطوير الطائرات النفاثة في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين، بدأ المهندسون بدراسة الطيران الأسرع من الصوت. وقد شهد عام 1947م أول طائرة تطير بسرعة أسرع من الصوت مستخدمة في ذلك قوة الدفع الصاروخية. 
وفي الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين، طور مصممو الطائرات مقدمات الطائرات لتصبح حادة كالسكين والأجنحة ذات الامتداد التراجعي، وكل ذلك لتخفيض قوة السحب. وفي بداية الستينيات من القرن الحالي توصل المهندسون إلى أجنحة ذات امتداد تراجعي يمكنها الطيران المستقيم والمستوي. ومكّنت الأجنحة متغيرة الاتجاه من الطيران بسرعات عالية، كما وفَّرت الأمان ويسَّرت الهبوط بسرعات منخفضة. وفي بداية السبعينيات من القرن العشرين عملت كل من فرنسا وبريطانيا معًا، والاتحاد السوفييتي (السابق) منفردًا، وتمكنت هذه الدول من بناء الطائرات الأسرع من الصوت. 
بدأت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في الثمانينيات من القرن العشرين الميلادي اختبارات على الطائرة إكس ـ 29 المجهزة بأجنحة ذات امتداد تقدمي. وكان من المتوقع أن يعطي التصميم ثباتًا أكبر للطائرة وقدرة أفضل للمناورة، وخاصة عند زوايا الهبوب العالية. وفي عام 1986م، بدأت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية برنامج أبحاث عن طائرة الفضاء الخارجي، ويهدف هذا البرنامج إلى بناء طائرة يمكنها الإقلاع من مطار عادي، وتطير بسرعة أعلى من سرعة الصوت مرات عديدة (ماخ 5 أو أعلى) إلى المدار الأرضي ثم تعود إلى الأرض لتهبط في المطار نفسه. 
على الرغم من تقدم علم الديناميكا الهوائية وازدهاره، إلا أنه مازال هناك عدد من المشكلات الخاصة بالديناميكا الهوائية التي لم تحلّ حتى الآن. وتشمل هذه الصعوبات: 
1- تصميمات جديدة بصورة أفضل للطائرات فائقة السرعة تقل فيها انفجارات جدار الصوت.
2- تطوير طائرات ذات مقاومـــة سحب منخفضـــة لأسباب اقتصاديـــة بالطيران.
3ـ تحسين تصميم المحركات النفاثة لتخفيض الضوضاء الناتجة عن الطائرات.


وهذا هو رابط الموقع 
http://gds.flyingway.com/aerodynamics#السحب_الاحتكاكي​ 

وهذه روابط أخرى عن موضوع الطيران ونظريته.
http://www.aviation-history.com/theory/index-theory.html​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airfoil​ 
http://www.airfoils.com/index.htm​ 

كما أرفق ملفات عن هذا العلم .​




​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

*قواعد الديناميكا الهوائية*

ترتبط معظم قواعد الديناميكا الهوائية بقوتي الديناميكا الهوائية الأساسيتين وهما: الرَّفْع والسَّحب.


*الرفع*

وهي قوة ديناميكية هوائية تنتج عن حركة سطح انسيابي رافع كالجناح الطائرة في الهواء. وتؤثر قوة الرفع بزاوية قائمة بالنسبة لاتجاه الحركة. وتعطي قوة الرفع الطائرة المقدرة على الارتفاع والبقاء على السرعة نفسها في الهواء. ويُحدث السطح الانسيابي عند حركته في الهواء قوة رفع لأن القوة الناتجة تكون ذات ضغط أكبر على السطح السفلي للسطح الانسيابي مقارنة بالضغط الناتج عن السطح العلوي. وينتج عن الاختلاف في الضغط أعلى السطح الانسيابي وأسفله اختلاف في سرعة سريان الهواء على السطحين، وذلك طبقًا للمبادئ التي اكتشفها دانيال برنولي، وهو عالم رياضيات سويسري، والتي تنص على أن ضغط السائل يقل مع زيادة سرعته.

وللسطح المنساب النموذجي حافة متقدمة أمامية مدورة وحافة خلفية حادة. وعند اقتراب الهواء المنساب من الحافة المتقدمة، فإنه يتشعب ويتفرق ليتجه نحو السطح المنساب. وللحصول على قوة رفع، لابد أن يكون انسياب الهواء حول السطح العلوي والسطح السفلي للسطح الانسيابي عديم التناظر (غير متماثل)، أي ليست له أيّ منظومة محددة. ويمكن أن يتولد الانسياب عديم التناظر عند استعمال سطح انسيابي ذي شكل منحن. ويُطلق على الانحناء في هذه الحالة اسم التقوس. ويحدث الانسياب عديم التناظر عند التقاء سطح انسيابي رافع مع الهواء بزاوية معينة. ولابد من تزاوج الانسيابين واندماجهما بأسلوب سلس منتظم عند تركهما للحافة الخلفية. وقد اكتشف هذا الشرط عالم الرياضيات الألماني ك. و. كوتا. وينتج عن الشرط الذي وضعه كوتا وانسياب الهواء عديم التناظر جريان الهواء بسرعة أعلى على السطح العلوي للسطح الانسيابي مقارنة بالسطح السفلي له، وهكذا يقل ضغط الهواء على السطح العلوي مقارنة بالسطح السفلي. ونتيجة لذلك، يُرفَع السطح الانسيابي إلى أعلى في الهواء.

ويمكن شرح قوة الرفع أيضًا بمقدرة السطح الانسيابي على تحويل اتجاه الهواء إلى أسفل. ويحول السطح الانسيابي اتجاه الهواء من خلال زاوية التقوس بالإضافة إلى لقاء الهواء عند زاوية معينة. وينص القانون الثالث من قوانين الحركة الذي وضعه العالم الإنجليزي السير إسحق نيوتن على أن كل فعل له رد فعل مساو له في المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاه. وعندما يقوم السطح المنساب بتحويل اتجاه الهواء إلى أسفل، فإن رد الفعل لهذه الحركة يدفع هذا السطح المنساب إلى أعلى ـ ومن ثم ينتج قوة الرفع.

تعتمد كمية الرفع الناتجة عن الجناح أساسًا على زاوية الهبوب ونبائط (معدات) الرفع العالي كما يؤثر أيضًا كل من كثافة الهواء ومساحة السطح وسرعة الجناح على مقدار الرفع.


*زاوية الهبوب*

وزاوية الهبوب هي الزاوية التي يحدثها الجناح مع الهواء المنساب المار به. ويمكن للطيار تغيير زاوية الهبوب بتغيير وضع الطائرة (موضع الطائرة في الفضاء). ويمكن إلى حد ما زيادة قوة الرفع الناتجة عن الجناح بزيادة زاوية الهبوب. وأي زيادة في قوة الرفع تعني إمكانية زيادة سرعة صعود الطائرة أو التحليق بسرعة أبطأ.

تؤدي زاوية الهبوب دورًا مهمًا في سلامة الطيران. ولايمكن للهواء أن ينساب بسلاسة حول الجناح إذا أصبحت وزاوية الهبوب حادة أو شديدة الانحدار. وإذا أصبحت زاوية الهبوب حادة فبدلاً من انسياب الهواء بسلاسة، فإنه ينقطع فجأة ويصبح في صورة دوامات صغيرة، يطلق عليها اسم الدوامات الهوائية، على الجناح. وتقلل هذه الدوامات من قوة رفع إلى درجة كبيرة جدًا، وتجعل الطائرة تهبط لأسفل نحو الأرض. ويطلق على هذه الحالة اسم الهَوَيان. ويمكن أن تتحطم الطائرة مالم تخفض وزاوية الهبوب على وجه السرعة. وتحلق الطائرة بزاوية هبوب تتراوح بين 4 درجات و15 درجة، ويمكن أن تهوي الطائرة إذا أصبحت الزاوية أكثر من 15 أو 20 درجة.


*الرفع العالي*

تعتمد قوة الرفع للسطح الانسيابي على سرعة الجناح في الهواء. وإنْ لم يتحرك الجناح بسرعة كافية، فإن الاختلاف في الضغط بين أسفل الجناح وأعلاه لن يؤدي إلى توليد قوة الرفع الكافية للاحتفاظ بالطائرة في الهواء. وأثناء عمليات الهبوط والإقلاع، يحاول الطيارون أن يطيروا بأقل سرعة ممكنة، ولهذا تزود الطائرة بأجزاء خاصة يطلق عليها نبائط الرفع العالي لتمد الطائرة بقوة رفع كافية لكي تطير بأقل سرعة ممكنة. وتشتمل هذه النبائط على كل من:
1- قلابة 
2- سدفة
3- شق خدي.
والقلابة مقطع متصل بمفصلات في ظهر كل جناح. وفي أثناء رحلة الطيران الاعتيادية، تتوافق القلابة بسلاسة مع الجناح. ويقوم الطيار بإنزال القلابات وذلك للهبوط، وفي بعض الأحيان أيضًا أثناء الإقلاع. وعند إنزال القلابات، فإنها تزيد من نسبة التقوّس للجناح، ويعطي ذلك قوة رفع للطائرة، وبالتالي يساعد على تخفيض سرعة الطائرة استعدادًا للهبوط.
والسدفة جزء متصل بمفصل بالقرب من مقدمة طرف كل جناح. وعندما تخفض الطائرة من سرعتها، فإن السدفة تتحرك بصورة تلقائية إلى الأمام لزيادة التقوس للجناح، وبالتالي تعمل السدفة على زيادة قوة الرَّفْع.
والشق الخدي فتحة على طول الحافة الأمامية للجناح. ويساعد الشق الخدي الهواء في الانسياب بسلاسة أعلى الجناح، وبهذا يمكن للطائرة أن تطير بزاوية هبوب كبيرة دون أن تهوي، وبالتالي فإن زواية الهبوب هذه تزيد قوة الرفع.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

*حركه الهواء*

لفهم حركه الهواء (جريان او تدفق) حول جسم معين يجب دراسه القوى والعزوم التي تتولد وتؤثر على الجسم وهي ما تتمثل سرعه وضغط وكثافه ودرجه حرارة كمؤثرات على المكان والزمان الذي يجري فيه الهواء على الجسم المتحرك.
ان المشاكل في الديناميكيه الهوائية يمكن ان تنقسم الى قسمين داخلي وخارجي ولكل قسم علمه المستقل فمثلا تدفق الهواء الى داخل المحرك النفاث له عدة عوامل ومؤثرات ومشاكل على سبيل المثال الموجات الصدميه التي ستقابل جريان الهواء وما يعانيه من انضغاط وتحول حراري. والخارجي يتمثل بتقييم الرفع المتولد منه وموجات الاهتزاز التي تتشكل امام انف الطائرة او امام مقطع الجناح. ولكي لندخل في موضوع مقطع الجناح (profile). وما تجري عليه من تغيرات في جريان الهواء عليه وما يتبعه من نواتج في قيم الضغط والرفع والكبح وما إلى ذلك من امور تخص انسيابيه الهواء وجريانه.


*الجناح*

لابد أن نعرف بأن الجناح هو سطح يستخدم لتوليد الرفع (Lift) للطيران في الجو او خلال اوساط غازيه اخرى. ان شكل الجناح عادة هو شكل انسيابي يسمى المطيار (aerofoil) ومصدر الكلمه ياتي فقط من انه يشبه الاطراف الاوليه لجناح الطير. 

 ان اي نوع من الايروديناميكيه للجناح تمثل النسبه بين الرفع والكبح (lift-to-drag ratio). وان قيمه الرفع المتولده من قبل الجناح عند سرعه وزاويه هجوم معينتين ممكن ان تكون اعظم من الكبح المتولد بمرة او مرتين وهذا يعني انو بامكان قوة دفع قليله تساعد على دفع الجناح خلال الهواء لكي يحصل على الرفع المناسب والكفء.

ولكي يتمكن الجناح من توليد الرفع يجب ان يكون مثبت بزاويه تثبيت (setting angle) تكون زاويه ايجابيه مع جريان الهواء وفي هذه الحاله تتولد منطقه ضغط منخفض على السطح العلوي للجناح والتي تقوم بسحب الهواء فوق الجناح نحو الاسفل بعد ان تجتاز مقطع الجناح. اما على السطح السفلي من الجناح فانه تتشكل منطقه ضغط عالى تساعد على تعجيل الهواء باتجاه الاسفل ليلتقي بالهواء المار من الاعلى وان اختلاف الضغط بين هاتين المنطقتين ينتجان قوة دفع الى الاعلى تسمى قوة الرفع(Lift). 

*الاختلاف بالضغط*

ان الاختلاف بالضغط وتعجيل الهواء وتوليد الرفع هو عمليه حسابيه تعتمد قيمها على مكوناتها من سرعه جريان الى اختلاف بالضغط وما ينتج عنه من رفع.حيث يمكن حساب الرفع عن طريق الاختلاف بالضغط او بحساب الطاقه التي صرفت لتعجيل جريان الهواء. الشكل الانسيابي المشترك بين الاجنحه تجمعه عده عوامل العديد منها لايتعلق بالايروديناميكيه الهوائيه فمثلا تحتاج الاجنحه الى قوة وهذا يتطلب العديد من الاضلاع والدعامات لتسنده وهذا يؤدي الى ان يكون سميك اكثر ليستوعب هذه الاضلاع والدعامات وكذلك قد يستخدم الجناح لحفظ الوقود كخزان وهذا يتطلب من سمك ايضا وقد يتطلب ان يضم مخابيء للعجلات والياتها ومن هنا نلاحظ ان الحاجه الى ابقاء تسريع جريان الهواء اسفل الجناح والتحدب من الاعلى لاطاله الجريان سبب مهم لتوليد الاختلاف بين الضغطين على سطحيه.د ان اختيار شكل مقطع الجناح من قبل المصممين يعتمد على عوامل اعطاء الرفع اللازم والسرعه اللازمه للطيران وزاويه هجومه ووزن الجناح بما يحويه من ثقل او حمولات وعاده تكون للاجنحه عدة لوحات تسمى اسطح سيطرة (قلابات) لتسمح للطيار بتعديل شكل المقطع والتي تجعله قادرا على تغيير خصائص تشغيله بالطيران. 

*السَّحب*

السَّحب. قوة ديناميكية هوائية تقاوم الحركة الأمامية للجسم. ويؤثر شكل الجسم بقدر كبير على مقدار السحب. ويطلق على الأجسام التي يتولد عنها أقل قدر من السحب أجسام الخط الانسيابي أو الأجسام الخالية من الديناميكية الهوائية. ويبني المصممون الطائرات بحيث يكون السحب فيها أقل قدر ممكن. وتحتاج الطائرات ذات السحب المنخفض إلى محركات أقل طاقة، كما يحسن السحب المنخفض أيضًا من أداء الطائرة. وينطبق هذا المفهوم على الناقلات والمركبات والقطارات لأنها تواجه سحبًا.

ويوجد نوعان من السحب:
السحب الاحتكاكي والسحب الشكلي، وتؤثر هاتان المقاومتان على جميع الأجسام المتحركة. كما يوجد نوع ثالث من السحب يطلق عليه السحب المحرِّض. وهو يؤثر فقط على الأجسام أثناء عملية الرفع. ويظل هناك نوع رابع من السحب يظهر فقط عندما تطير الطائرة بسرعة تفوق سرعة الصوت. 

*السحب الاحتكاكي*

يتولد مباشرة بين سطح الجسم وطبقة الهواء الرقيقة المتاخمة له ويطلق على طبقة الهواء تلك اسم الطبقة المتاخمة. ويحدث الاحتكاك في جميع الظروف عندما تنزلق طبقة من وسط مائع على طبقة أخرى منه. وتتحرك جزيئات الهواء في الطبقة المتاخمة لأي جسم بإحدى طريقتين:
1- مسارات منتظمة موازية للسطح أو
2- مسارات غير منتظمة.
ويطلق المهندسون على الحركة المنتظمة للجزيئات اسم الانسياب الطبقي، بينما يعرف السريان غير المنتظم باسم الدفق المضطرب. ويزيد الدفق المضطرب من السحب الاحتكاكي.

تكون الطبقة المتاخمة في صورة الانسياب الطبقي في مقدمة أي جسم متحرك. ويمكن أن يصبح انسياب الهواء في صورة دفق مضطرب عند بعض النقاط عندما يتحرك الهواء على طول الجسم. ويحاول مصممو الطائرات تأخير تغير السريان من حالة الانسياب الطبقي إلى الدفق المضطرب لأطول فترة ممكنة، وذلك لتخفيض السحب الاحتكاكي إلى أقل قدر ممكن، وإحدى الطرق المتبعة لذلك هي جعل السطح المتحرك أملس ناعمًا قدرالمستطاع.


*السحب الشكلي*

أما السحب الشكلي ينتج عندما ينفصل الهواء المنساب عند مروره بجسم ما منتجًا دوَّامات هوائية. وهي تمتص طاقتها من الجسم مسببةً السحب الشكلي، وبهذا تقلل من سرعة الجسم المتحرك. ويحدث السحب الشكلي في الأجسام ذات الأشكال عديمة الخط الانسيابي. وعلى سبيل المثال، يشعر سائق سيارة تسير خلف شاحنة كبيرة تتحرك بسرعة شديدة أن سيارته تهتز بالدوامات الهوائية الناتجة عن الشاحنة غير ذات الخط الانسيابي.

يُخفض المهندسون من السحب الشكلي من خلال تصميم أجسام ذات خطوط انسيابية. كما يضعون مولدات الدوامات على أجنحة الطائرة. ومولدات الدوامات أسطح انسيابية رافعة تُلصق على هيئة صفوف طويلة أعلى الجناح الرئيسي. وتنتج مولدات الدوامات قدرًا قليلاً من الاضطراب أو التشويش في الطبقة المتاخمة التي تحفظها من الانفصال.


*السحب المحرِّض*

السحب المحرِّض ويُطلق عليه أيضًا اسم السحب الناتج. وينشأ السحب المحرض نتيجة الفرق بين الضغط أعلى الجناح وأسفله الناتج عن ميل الهواء للانسياب في اتجاه عكسي على طول الجناح. ويميل الهواء على طول السطح السفلي للجناح للاتجاه نحو الخارج، بينما يميل الهواء على السطح العلوي للجناح للاتجاه نحو الداخل. ويطلق مهندسو الطيران على هذه الحركة اسم الانسياب في اتجاه مستقيم. ويؤدي هذا الانسياب إلى تكوّن دُوامة هوائية خلف طرف كل جناح. ويحاول التدويم الهوائي في الدوامة دفع الطائرة للخلف وتسبب هذه الظاهرة خطورة على أية طائرة تحلّق بالقرب من مؤخرة هذه الطائرة.

يخفِّض مصصمو الطائرات مقدار السحب المحرَّض بالتحكم في أجنحة الطائرة. فهم يصممون الجناح بحيث يكون طويلاً وضيقًا، كما يمكن للمصممين أيضًا وضع شرائح من فلز ما على السطح العلوي للأجنحة لمنع الانسياب في الاتجاه المستقيم.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

*الموجات الصدمية والفرقعات الصوتية*

*كيف يحدث الدوي الصوتي*
الطائرة التي تطير بسرعة بطيئة تحدث اضطرابات في ضغط الهواء ، وهذه الاضطرابات تسير بسرعة الصوت، وهكذا تتحرك أمام الطائرة.
الطائرة التي تطير بسرعة الصوت أي بنفس سرعة الاضطرابات الهوائية التي تسببها، ينتج عنها تراكم تلك الاضطرابات في مقدمة الطائرة فتؤدي إلى حدوث موجه صدمية. أما الطائرة التي تخترق حاجز سرعة الصوت تتسبب في إحداث موجه صدمية تصل إلى الأرض حيث يسمع الناس على الأرض دويًا صوتيًا حالما تصل إليهم تلك الموجة. 
تولد الطائرة المتحركة اضطرابات في ضغط الهواء في المناطق التي تمر بها. وتنتج اضطرابات الضغط من سريان الهواء وانسيابه حول أجنحة الطائرة وجسم الطائرة (الهيكل). وتنتقل اضطرابات الضغط مبتعدة عن الطائرة تمامًا، كما تنتقل الموجات في البركة من موضع قذف حجر في الماء الساكن. وتنتقل اضطرابات الضغط بسرعة الصوت ـ أي بنحو 1,225كم/س عند مستوى سطح البحر. والصوت هو اضطرابات الضغط وتشويشه، ومن أنواع الأصوات الأخرى الناتجة عن اضطرابات الهواء الموجات الصدمية والفرقعات الصوتية (دوي اختراق حاجز الصوت). 
تنتقل اضطرابات الضغط الناتجة عن تحليق الطائرة بسرعة أقل من سرعة الصوت بسرعة أعلى من سرعة الطائرة نفسها. ولهذا فإن صوت الطائرة في هذه الحالة يتقدم على الطائرة نفسها، ويسمع الناس على الأرض صوت الطائرة قبل رؤيتهم إياها. أما صوت الطائرة التي تطير بسرعة أسرع من سرعة الصوت فلايسمع صوتها على الأرض إلا بعد مرور الطائرة فوق ذلك الموقع. 
يستخدم المهندسون والطيارون الأعداد الماخيَّة لوصف سرعة الطائرات التي تطير بسرعة قريبة أو أعلى من سرعة الصوت. والطائرة التي تحلق بسرعة تعادل ضعفي سرعة الصوت يعني أنها تطير بسرعة ماخ 2. وتستخدم أعداد ماخ لأن سرعة الصوت في الهواء ليست مقدارًا ثابتًا على الدوام، حيث تعتمد سرعة الصوت على ارتفاع الطائرة ودرجة حرارة الهواء في الجو المحيط. ينتقل الصوت عند مستوى سطح البحر وعند درجة حرارة 15°م بسرعة تبلغ 1,190 كم/س. وتقل سرعة الصوت عند الارتفاعات العالية حيث تكون درجة الحرارة أقل من درجة الحرارة عند مستوى سطـح البـحر. وعلى سبيـل المثـال، ينـتـقل الصـوت عنـد ارتفاع 12,000م فوق سطح البحر بسرعة 1,060كم/س. 
ويمكن الحصول على العدد الماخي بقسمة سرعة الطائرة على سرعة الصوت عند مستوى ارتفاع الطائرة. وعلى سبيل المثال، فإن العدد الماخي لطائرة تطير بسرعة 1,190 كم/س عند ارتفاع 12,000م هي 1,190 كم/س مقسومة على 1,060كم/س أو 1,12 ماخ. ويعرف الطيران بسرعة أعلى من ماخ واحد، وهي سرعة الصوت باسم الطيران فوق الصوتي. أما الطيران بسرعة أقل من ماخ واحد فيعرف باسم الطيران الأبطأ من الصوت. 

*الموجات الصدمية*

الموجات الصدمية. هي اضطرابات الضغط الشديدة الناتجة عن طيران الطائرة بسرعة أعلى من سرعة الصوت. ولايمكن لاضطرابات الضغط أن تتحرك أمام الطائرة لأن الاضطرابات تنتقل بسرعة أبطأ من سرعة الطائرة. وتتراكم اضطرابات الضغط مكونة موجة صدمية، وتتداخل الموجات الصدمية بعضها ببعض في مقدمة الطائرة ومؤخرتها. 
تزيد الموجات الصدمية من قوة السحب على الطائرة. وتُصمَّم الطائرات الأسرع من الصوت بمميزات تساعدها في تخفيض قوة السحب، وأهم سمات التصميم في هذه الطائرة أن تكون ذات مقدمة مدببة حادة، وحواف أجنحتها حادة ورقيقة مما يمكنها من اختراق الهواء بسهولة. ويمكن للأجنحة أن تأخذ زوايا في الاتجاه الخلفي من جسم الطائرة لتقليل قوة السحب بصورة أكبر. وتحتاج الطائرات الأسرع من الصوت إلى نفاثات قوية أو محركات صاروخية للتغلب على قوة السحب العالية الناتجة عن الموجات الصدمية 

*الفرقعة الصوتية*

الفرقعة الصوتية. بعد طيران الطائرة الأسرع من الصوت على مكان ما، يسمع الناس في هذا المكان دويًا أو (فرقعة). وهذا الصوت المسمى بالفرقعة الصوتية يماثل صوت الانفجار. وتنتج الفرقعات الصوتية عن الموجات الصدمية من الطائرة. ويمكن سماع انفجارين صوتيين صادرين من الطائرة نفسها بفاصل دقيقة أو دقيقتين بين كل انفجار وآخر. وتولد الطائرة التي تطير بسرعة أعلى من سرعة الصوت في الأقل موجتين صدميتين إحداهما في مقدمة الطائرة والثانية في مؤخرتها. لكن يمكن أن تصل كلتا الموجتين في وقت متقارب بحيث يسمع دوي صوتي واحد. 
يمكن أن تكون الفرقعات الصوتية قوية إلى درجة تؤدي إلى تحطيم زجاج النوافذ وتصدع المباني. وتعتمد قوتها على العدد الماخي لطيران الطائرة وارتفاعها وشكلها. وكلما زادت السرعة وانخفض مستوى الطيران زادت قوة الموجة الصدمية وارتفعت الفرقعة الصوتية. 

*مواضيع ذات صلة*

للمزيد من التفاصيل والمعلومات عن هذه المادة، يمكن لكم متابعة المواضيع التالية:


علم دايناميكية الهواء

قيادة الطائرة

أجزاء الطائرة

هيكل الطائرة

الملاحة الجوية


----------



## omar abdelsadek (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود ربنا يكرمك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> شكرا علي المجهود ربنا يكرمك


 
اللهم آمين مهندس عمر عبدالصادق 
وأثابك وأكرمك بالجنة.

وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.​


----------



## شادي جوهرة (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع
ولكنه ليس ذو سوية عالية (عذراً) أقل من مستوى ماجستير بمعنى نحن بحاجة لمعلومات تقنية أكثر وخصوصا عن حساب المعاملات الإيروديناميكية 
وعذرا مرة أخرى وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## شادي جوهرة (9 فبراير 2010)

وبمعنى أخر سيدي الكريم أنا بحاجة لطرق الحساب cfd
مفاهيم وبرامج أولية إن أمكن


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,
جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور محمد
حاجه رائعه جدا وخاصة انى من اشد المحبين لعلم الديناميكا الحراريه
لك تحياتى الخاصة ,,


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 فبراير 2010)

شادي جوهرة قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع
> ولكنه ليس ذو سوية عالية (عذراً) أقل من مستوى ماجستير بمعنى نحن بحاجة لمعلومات تقنية أكثر وخصوصا عن حساب المعاملات الإيروديناميكية
> وعذرا مرة أخرى وشكرا لجهودك


 
العفو .. مهندس شادي 
وشكرا على الملاحظة ..
المنتدى يتصفحه أطياف المهندسين والفنيين 
مختلفي المستويات .. وما تجده في معظم الأقسام إنما هو لمرحلة البكالوريوس 
وقد تكون احيانا مبادئ عامة لمعرفة ذلك العلم ..
وإلقاء الضوء عليه لإختيار التخصص للأخوة في السنوات الأولى من الدراسة الجامعية..
او في المرحلة الثانوية.
ولكن هناك بحث في المرفقات في المشاركة الأولى 
وهو بحث متقدم Advanced Study وبعنوان 
sriram.aiaa.05-0841.pdf‏​ 
تقبل تحياتي .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 فبراير 2010)

شادي جوهرة قال:


> وبمعنى أخر سيدي الكريم أنا بحاجة لطرق الحساب cfd
> مفاهيم وبرامج أولية إن أمكن


 
مهندس شادي 
هذا بحث ..ارجو ان تجد به ما ينفع .
وهناك العديد من الكتب عن Computational Fluid Dynamics

وفقك الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 فبراير 2010)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,
> جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور محمد
> حاجه رائعه جدا وخاصة انى من اشد المحبين لعلم الديناميكا الحراريه
> لك تحياتى الخاصة ,,


 
وعليكم السلام أخي المهندس أسامة 
بارك الله فيك .. 
وجزاك خيرا .دمت في معية الله.​


----------



## abu-bara (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع ممتاز ..وجهد يستحق الشكر والثناء


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مارس 2010)

abu-bara قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع ممتاز ..وجهد يستحق الشكر والثناء


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مارس 2010)

dreams1804 قال:


> *السلام عليكم *​
> 
> 
> *هذا تميز , شكراً لك*
> *شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك وزادك علما.


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ..


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2010)

yasir abdelrahim قال:


> باراك الله فيك وزادك علما.


 

وزادك فضلا وعلما مهندس ياسر.


----------



## السالميه (20 أبريل 2011)

مبدع دوما


----------



## youcefcomm (28 أبريل 2011)

*الانظمة الكهربائية في الطائرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتى في الله هل من معلومات حول الانظمة الكهربائية في الطائرة وشكرا...........


----------

